# HSS slotted taper



## Azbent

¡Hola a todos!

Estoy teniendo dificultades para traducir "slotted taper"... Les dejo los resultados de las imágenes de Google: aquí. 

Por lo que estuve viendo en los foros:

Slotted: ranurado
Taper: encontré muchas cosas como "tensionador" o "cono"... 
Taper drilling tool: herramienta de perforación cónica

Este es el contexto:

"The countersink tools of the companies include countersink sets and Hss countersinks. Here we can provide a wide range of the countersink tools, such as *HSS slotted taper* and deburring tools 90°, HSS 3 flute countersink 90° and more."

Creo que podría ser algo así como  una "herramienta cónica ranurada" pero no sé si de perforación o más bien de "acabado" similar a una desbarbadora.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Creo que están hablando del vástago de la herramienta.
Las brocas de gran diámetro (mayores de 13mm) vienen con el vástago tipo cónico (morse) para sujetarse a la máquina.
Espera más sugerencias.
Un abrazo.


----------



## rodelu2

Los avellanadores de slotted taper tienen conicidad en le extremo de trabajo (el taper) y un agujero transversal (slot) que forma el filo en ese cono. No creo exista nombre en español que los describa. http://www.ttnet.net/ttnet/gotoprd/TL300/999/0/051303136383930353.htm
¿"Avellanador de filo circular"? O algún invento similar...


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Lo que muestras en la fotografía es un avellanador de acabado cilíndrico. (Para embutir tornillos de cabeza Allen).
Yo he buscado este término en catálogos de fabricantes y no lo he encontrado, por lo que supongo que es un error de traducción (la página de referencia es un distribuidor chino), o es otra herramienta que desconozco.
Aquí puedes ver un catálogo, cambia de inglés a castellano para salir de dudas.
http://www.izartool.com/en/807/productos.html
http://www.izartool.com/es/807/productos.html
Un abrazo.


----------



## Azbent

¡Muchas gracias! (Y, sí, viene de un distribuidor chino mi traducción jejeje).


----------



## Azbent

Los molesto con otra consulta.: ¿Cómo se traduce la parte de "90º HSS", entiendo que "HSS" es "High Speed Steel", por lo tanto sería "acero de alta velocidad", pero no sé bien cómo ubicar los "90º"...

Mis intentos:  

1) ... Acero de alta velocidad de 90º
2) ... Acero de alta velocidad 90º

No estoy segura de cómo traducir esto y no encuentro muchos resultados en Google.


----------



## rodelu2

Keahi said:


> Hola.
> Lo que muestras en la fotografía es un avellanador de acabado cilíndrico. (Para embutir tornillos de cabeza Allen).
> Yo he buscado este término en catálogos de fabricantes y no lo he encontrado, por lo que supongo que es un error de traducción (la página de referencia es un distribuidor chino), o es otra herramienta que desconozco.
> Aquí puedes ver un catálogo, cambia de inglés a castellano para salir de dudas.
> http://www.izartool.com/en/807/productos.html
> http://www.izartool.com/es/807/productos.html
> Un abrazo.



Para una cabeza cilíndrica no se hace countersink, se hace *counterbore*, totalmente otra historia, otra forma, otra herramienta.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
HSS literalmente es Acero de alta velocidad pero en mecánica (en castellano) se conoce como _Acero Rápido_.
Si colocas la herramienta de tal manera que tengas una vista frontal, el ángulo que forman sus aristas opuestas de corte es el que le da este  nombre.
Otra forma de explicarlo sería, el ángulo entre líneas opuestas de las paredes del agujero que trabaja.
En el catálogo del enlace, dale click a la herramienta y en la parte superior derecha sale un cuadrito que lo explica.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Azbent

¡Buenísimo, genial, muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Keahi

Es un placer.
Veo que hay discrepancias en cuanto a lo "countersink".
No he encontrado ninngún fabricante que lo designe como "countersink slotted taper", sólo los distribuidores chinos tienen esta desginación.
Siempre hay la posibilidad que sea una herramienta que desconozco rodelu2 en cuyo caso, espero no estar confundiendo más a Azbent.
A propósito los avellanadores que llevan un agujero en el lado de corte, en castellano se llaman "Avellanadores de agujero transversal".
Un abrazo.


----------



## Azbent

¡Muchas gracias por las explicaciones!


----------

